# Anyone own a digital photo frame?



## Railphotog (Oct 8, 2012)

I was given an inexpensive 7" Curtis photo frame a while ago.  The manual is very basic, it took me quite some time to figure out how to use it. Loaded a bunch of JPGs into an SD card, and it wouldn't work.  Started deleting images until it worked, seemed it didn't like too many.  Had to figure out what size filled the frame.

Now that I have that part figured out, I'd like to know what the USB port might be used for.  Only thing in the manual is that the USB port is pointed out.  No reason for it, how or why it can be used.

So if anyone has any brand of digital photo frame with a USB port, what is it used for?

Can't imagine needing to hook it up to a computer, maybe a portable memory drive instead of the SD card?  Or?

Thanks!


----------



## SCraig (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a Sony frame with a USB port.  As I recall I can plug a USB cord in there to load images to the SD card or perhaps it was just to the internal memory.  Sorry, I've had it several years and I really don't remember.  Any time I add images to it I just put the SD card in a card reader so I've never used the USB port.


----------



## silve225 (Oct 8, 2012)

The usb port is to plug in like a flash drive to it instead of the sd card.


----------



## Judobreaker (Oct 8, 2012)

All new digital frames have USB.
You can use them to load images into the frame. Some even let you display images from the USB while it is connected.


----------



## gonnacai (Dec 2, 2012)

The above answers are not exact.

There are THREE different connections for common digital photo frames.
USB Port: Plug flash driver
Mini-USB Port: Connect to PCs
SD/MMC/MS... Card Reader: Insert SD card.

There were some old and past ports, such as:
xD, which is private paten of Olypus.
MS, which is private paten of Sony.

Both of them were abandoned and switched to SD card.

In fact, SD cards share approx 80% market.

Here are a photo showing 3 common ports of digital photo frames.
http://www.digitalframe8.com/store/images/product/80147B-1.jpg


----------



## eltebe (Dec 3, 2012)

I did get one frame too. Switched it on once. Watched few pictures and came to conclusion "what a crap". Resolution is low pixels big. My mobile has 1000x better image quality.


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 4, 2012)

I had one for my birthday a few years ago. 
The quality was good. But I haven't used it so far, unless to test if it worked the first time.

I don't see the need or use for it. And it consumes energy. 
It's all marketing, they make something and hope people will 'need' it in their daily life. This product failed.
I wouldn't have bought it myself.


----------

